#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Instrumentation Cable Standards

## HIRENRP

Dear Friends,

Request you to sent me following Instrumentation Cable standards on my email i.d. Hiren.Parmar@thyssenkrupp.com..

BS EN 50288-1
BS EN 50290
ISO 4589
IEC 60331
IEC 60754


IEC 61034

Thanks in advance..See More: Instrumentation Cable Standards

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

1.	IEC 60331 - Tests for electric cables under fire conditions  Circuit integrity
Consist of :
IEC 60331 1970 Publ. Fire Resisting Charecteristics of Electric Cables
IEC 60331-1-2009 Part 1 Test method for fire with shock at a temp of at least 830 C for cable  0,61,0 kV
IEC 60331-2-2009 Part 2 Test method for fire with shock at a temp of at least 830 C for cable  0,61,0 kV
IEC 60331-3-2009 Part 3 Test method for fire with shock at a temp of at least 830 C for cable  0,61,0 kV
IEC 60331-11 - 1999 - Part 11 Apparatus  Fire alone at a flame temperature 750 C
IEC 60331-12 2002 Part 12 Apparatus  Fire with shock at a temperature of at least 830 C
IEC 60331-31 2002 Part 31-Procedure & rqrmnt for fire with schock for cable 0.6 KV
IEC 60331 - Tests for electric cables under fire conditions  Circuit integrity.rar 4.874 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2.	BS EN 50288-1-2003Multi-element metallic cables used in analogue and digital communication and control  0.214 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3.	BS EN 61034-2-2005 Measurement of smoke density of cables burning under defined conditions. Test procedure and requirements 0.229 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4.	BS EN 50290 - Communication cables.rar 1.733 MB
Consist of :
BS EN 50290-1-2-2004 Definition
BS EN 50290-1-1-2001  General
BS EN 50290-2-1-2005 Common design rules and construction
BS EN 50290-2-20-2001  Common design rules and construction  General
BS EN 50290-2-23-2002  PE insulation
BS EN 50290-2-24-2002 PE sheathing
BS EN 50290-2-25-2002  Polypropylene insulation compounds
BS EN 50290-2-27-2002  Halogen free flame retardant thermoplastic sheathing compounds
BS EN 50290-2-28-2002  Filling compounds for filled cables
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5.	ISO 4589 - Plastics  Determination of burning behaviour by oxygen index .rar 1.334 MB
Consist of :
NF EN ISO 4589-1-1999 Guidance
DIN EN ISO 4589-2-2006 Ambient-temperature test
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Thanks Eddin

i have IEC 60754 Part-1 only ,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,

Thanks alot for uploading the standards.

Regards,

----------


## sambun

Thank all !

----------


## HIRENRP

I am still in need of 
EN 50290-2-22
EN 50290-2-26

Any one available pls upload,

Thanks in advance..

----------


## amshah

> I am still in need of 
> EN 50290-2-22
> EN 50290-2-26
> 
> Any one available pls upload,
> 
> Thanks in advance..




Dear Hiren 

 i dont have 22, but sharing 26,29,30

also waiting for 50290-2-22 and 50290-4-* stds

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear amshah,

Thansk for sharing EN 50290-2-26, 29 & 30. But unfortunately it is asking simplified chinese language supports and unable to view it properly.

Request you to load again in English version.

Thanks,

----------


## somucdm

Thanks

----------


## cpwd

Dear Amshah,
IEC 60754 PART 1 link expired can you post again
thanks in advance
Regards

----------


## amshah

> Dear Amshah,
> IEC 60754 PART 1 link expired can you post again
> thanks in advance
> Regards




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy

----------


## cpwd

thanks a lot Amshah

See More: Instrumentation Cable Standards

----------


## srontog

I am  in need of
EN 50288-7
IEC 60331-21

Any one available pls upload,

Thanks in advance..

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN 50288-7-2005 Multi-element metallic cables used in analogue and digital communication and control - Part 7 Sectional specification for instrumentation and control cables.pdf	  0.222 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## srontog

thank you very much Nabilia

----------


## srontog

I still need of

IEC 60331-21

Any one available pls upload,

Thanks in advance..

----------


## cytech

Hi All,

if you need to procure cable, you may refer to the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## srontog

Dear All

I need 

IEC 60331-21
IEC 60331-23
IEC 60331-25

IEC 60794
IEC 60793

BS EN 10257-1
BS EN 60584-3
BS EN 50307
BS 6121-1

Any one available pls upload,

Thanks in advance..

----------


## amshah

Iec 60794

----------


## srontog

thanks a lot Amshah

----------


## aidini

Can you please share PAS- 53 08   and   I-E-C 61  034-1,2?
Or could you send it to golmikh@gmail.com

----------


## aidini

PAS 5308
Merge 2 files.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aidini

Can anybody upload BS EN 50288-7 2005?

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]Can anybody upload BS EN 50288-7 2005?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Instrumentation Cable Standards

----------


## sambun

Thanks Amshah.

----------


## nguyen vu quang

brothers,

can i get available link. Thanks you in advance.

----------


## supergtworld

Hi All*

I try to download the standard EN 50288-7 but link did not work. Can anybody reupload it please?

Thank you

----------


## Jibeesh

hai..google "kishore karuppaswamy" and "kishore koduvayur" for instrumentation text books for free...dont forget to comment please in that site

----------


## heart_taker

i have some but i try to upload which part u need for iec 60794 and 60793**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




> Dear All
> 
> I need 
> 
> IEC 60331-21
> IEC 60331-23
> IEC 60331-25
> 
> IEC 60794
> ...

----------


## heart_taker

here are two more
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## heart_taker

here is the standard you need
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Hi All*
> 
> I try to download the standard EN 50288-7 but link did not work. Can anybody reupload it please?
> 
> Thank you

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you my friend.

----------


## micaziv

Thanks a lot!

----------

